# Help w/ DX



## ayen (Apr 22, 2009)

What is the dx code for frequent fall?  I use 781.2 but not sure about it and 781.2 is dx code for abn. gait. Is this the same as frequent fall?


----------



## Anna Weaver (Apr 23, 2009)

*frequent fall*

Have you thought of the V15.88 personal history of fall, along with the current fall? E code? Was the patient injured? Dizzy? This could all be incorporated to explain the condition.


----------



## hannahgasser (Apr 23, 2009)

I wouldn't use 781.2 unless the documentation actually states that the patient has an abnormal gait. If the documentation states any signs/symptoms or injuries that were due _specifically_ to a fall use the appropriate E-code OR use Fall NOS E888.9 if there is insufficient documentation to select a more specific code. There is gennerally a reason that caused the fall or an effect from the fall (i.e. syncope, weakness, pain, contusion, swelling of limb/joint, dizziness). Query the physician if the documentation is not specific enough. If it's more of just a generalized statement that this patient has frequent falls but a fall is not the cause/main purpose of the visit use V15.88.


----------

